# なんの and なんか



## nicole0087

Why should I use "なんの" in the following sentence: "彼は足が痛いのなんのと理由をつけては、サッカーの練習をさぼっている"?  
Can  "なんか" be used in the sentence like this: "彼は足が痛いなんかと理由をつけては、サッカーの練習をさぼっている" ?

Thank you !


----------



## cheshire

I think that first なんの means "bra, bra..." or "...whatever" to express the speaker's rather bad evaluation on something. I don't think the second sentence with "なんか"  works; it sounds unnatural.


----------



## jazyk

> I think that first なんの means "bra, bra..." or "...whatever"


You got me imagining things for a while, and mind that I am long no teenager.


----------



## cheshire

Que significa lo que dices?


----------



## Aoyama

Well, bra, bra (was it not bla , bla... ?). Jazyk is no long a teenager, we're sorry, really, to hear that.


> なんのと理由をつけては


I would not put と　here. なんの理由をつけて... "for some reason" , "using a kind of pretext"


> なんかと理由をつけては


Here, と may work (though arguable), meaning close to above "pretending, using the reason that his foot/feet hurt(s)".


----------



## cheshire

Yes, it should've been "bla bla, bla." Sorry for exciting someone's imagination


----------



## nicole0087

Thank you, everyone.
Japanese is so difficult that I cannot differentiate the words which are always like each other.


----------



## Flaminius

The construction Aの、Bのと is used to enumerate statements.

彼は、足が痛いの、風邪を引いたの、頭痛がするのと理由をつける。
He makes all kinds of excuses; that his feet hurt, he has caught a cold or he has a headache.

Here three excuses are enumerated by him not to participate in the practise.  One might chose, however, to mention his (supposedly) hurt feet and omit other lame reasons (ellipsis).  In keeping with the general form required in the construction, the ellipsis is expressed by nan*-no*.

In toto, Nicole, your question sentence means, "He always skips practises, making excuses on hurt feet or something."


----------



## cheshire

> I don't think the second sentence with "なんか" works; it sounds unnatural.


I'm sorry on second though I was wrong to say that. It works; just that I rarely use it.


----------



## etudian

> 彼は足が痛いなんかと理由をつけては．．．


 
I don't think this works.  I think cheshire's first opinion was right. A correct version would be

彼は足が痛いとかなんとか理由をつけては．．．


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

なんのかんのと理屈をつけて　＝　saying one exuse or another.


Hiro Sasaki


----------

